# Bebleiung Posenangeln - Montage?



## Illidan (14. August 2007)

Hallo.
Ich finde es sehr spaßig, ab und an mal mit einer feinen Stippmontage auf Rotaugen, Brassen, aber auch andere Fische zu gehen.
Auch ganz normal mit einer einfachen Rute und einer Posenmontage ist es mal als Abwechslung zum Raubfischalltag super, wenn man mal den Friedfischen nachstellen kann.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich habe mit meinen Posenmontagen des öfteren das Problem, dass sich jene ineinander verfängt/vertüdelt, da ich meist aus Unwissenheit die Bleischrote ohne richtiges System auf die Schnur bringe.

Wie sieht den eine Posenmontage in fließenden und stillem Wasser aus, wenn man eine unberingte Stippe oder einfache Allroundrute nimmt?
Mich interessiert besonders die Anordnung der Bleie.
Also je nach Gewässertyp: Bringt man die Schrote auf der Hauptschnur an, oder am Vorfach? Wie lang das Vorfach? Welche Abstände der Bleie vom Schwimmer bis zum Haken? Brauche ich ein Wirbel zum Vorfach?

Es gibt ja im Internet einige Bilder und Beispiele, jedoch fallen die Erklärungen sehr dürftig aus und außerdem möchte ich gerne mal wissen, wie das so Boardies handhaben.

Welche Montage hilft also am besten gegen Verheddern der Schnur? Was macht ihr?
Eine detaillierte Beschreibung für den entsprechenden Gewässertyp wäre echt super! Ggf. mit Skizze sogar top! Oder ihr kennt noch eine Seite, wo sowas ausführlich erklärt wird. Danke erstmal!

Grüße, Illidan.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (14. August 2007)

*AW: Bebleiung Posenangeln - Montage?*

also erst einmal würde ich sagen, müsstest du sagen, was du von deiner montage erwartest.
möchtest du schnell mit deinem köder zum grund kommen, oder lieber ganz anatürlich im freiwasser anbiten, für alle diese anforderungen gibt es ne passende montage.


----------



## Illidan (14. August 2007)

*AW: Bebleiung Posenangeln - Montage?*

Hmm, wenns im Fluß ist, dann sollte es schnell sinken wegen der Strömung.
Bei stillem Wasser kann's ruhig natürlicher aussehen, da haben ja die Fische auch mehr Zeit, den Köder zu inspizieren und das lässt sie ja durchaus misstrauischer an die Sache rangehen - im Gegensatz zu fließendem Gewässer.

Ich angel' übrigens in der Saale (betrifft Fließgewässer), relativ schnellfließend, ca. 15m breit, 1-5m tief.
Stille Gewässer gibts viele, eine normale und einfache Montage wäre ideal.


----------



## schrauber78 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Bebleiung Posenangeln - Montage?*

hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass du deine köfis in der saale fangen willst???


----------



## Plötzenangler (14. August 2007)

*AW: Bebleiung Posenangeln - Montage?*

Zu diesem Thema hab ich auch ne Frage.

Ich wollte jetzt mal Laufbleie ausprobieren, bisher hab ich immer nur die normalen Schrotbleie mit Schlitz benutzt. Wenn ich ne 8 Gramm Pose habe wieviele Kugeln soll ich auffädeln? Eine 8g oder zwei 4, oder 4 2g, muss man da was beachten oder ist egal Hauptsache es sind zum Schluss 8g???

Dann nochwas zur Pose...

Meine Pose hat eine sehr grosse Öse und würde somit über den Gummistopper rutschen, was soll ich machen, soll ich am besten ne Perle vor dem Stopper bringen oder lieber nen passenden Wirbel in die Pose einhängen?


----------



## schrauber78 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Bebleiung Posenangeln - Montage?*

das mit dem wirbel und der perle kannst du halten wie ein dachdecker. ich nehm beides, so dass ich schnell die pose wechseln kann, wenn es nötig ist.
mit laufbleien arbeite ich nur, wenn ich mit sehr leichten posen (1-2 g) weiter draussen angeln will. dann nehme ich nur einen blei, muss aber vorher gut ausloten, damit die tiefe stimmt, weil die pose die bebleiung nicht trägt


----------



## xxcruiserxx (14. August 2007)

*AW: Bebleiung Posenangeln - Montage?*



Illidan schrieb:


> Hmm, wenns im Fluß ist, dann sollte es schnell sinken wegen der Strömung.
> Bei stillem Wasser kann's ruhig natürlicher aussehen, da haben ja die Fische auch mehr Zeit, den Köder zu inspizieren und das lässt sie ja durchaus misstrauischer an die Sache rangehen - im Gegensatz zu fließendem Gewässer.
> 
> Ich angel' übrigens in der Saale (betrifft Fließgewässer), relativ schnellfließend, ca. 15m breit, 1-5m tief.
> Stille Gewässer gibts viele, eine normale und einfache Montage wäre ideal.



also da würde ich eine bleikette wählen, also du klemmst einfach die bleischrote in gleichmäßigen abständen von der pose bis ca. 10 cm vor den haken. mit den größten schroten fängst du oben an.


----------



## Illidan (14. August 2007)

*AW: Bebleiung Posenangeln - Montage?*

Na das ist doch schonmal eine brauchbare Antwort. Da werde ich mich mal ranmachen.
Wie sieht es denn nun im Stillwasser aus?
Wo ist da der Unterschied bei der Bebleiung?

Danke.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (14. August 2007)

*AW: Bebleiung Posenangeln - Montage?*



Illidan schrieb:


> Na das ist doch schonmal eine brauchbare Antwort. Da werde ich mich mal ranmachen.
> Wie sieht es denn nun im Stillwasser aus?
> Wo ist da der Unterschied bei der Bebleiung?
> 
> Danke.



also da ich hauptsächlig im stillwasser angle, habe ich mir die ideale bebleiung ausgearbeitet.
ich mache das so:
ich mache 20 cm unter der pose ein großes bleipulk mit großen schroten, dieses pulk sollte 50% der tragkraft der pose betragen.
30 cm darunter kommt noch ein kleineres pulk, das 25% der tragkraft ausmachen sollte. jetzt verteile ich noch sehr kleine schrote, bis 20 cm vor den haken, die den rest der tragkraft ausmachen.

so hat man eine sehr natürliche köderpresäntation und außerdem sinkt der köder, verhältnismäßig langsam ab


----------



## Hobbit (14. August 2007)

*AW: Bebleiung Posenangeln - Montage?*

und nimm recht kurze vorfächer( die fertig gebundenen kürzen)
auf so etwa 15-20cm und einfach mit ner schlaufe-schlaufe verbindung an die hauptschnur anschlaufen.

mit kürzeren vorfächern is die köderpräsentation und das "händling" besser


----------



## xxcruiserxx (14. August 2007)

*AW: Bebleiung Posenangeln - Montage?*

also mir ist schlaufe in schlaufe nich so sympathisch, ich nehm lieber nen blutknoten


----------



## nordmaster7 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Bebleiung Posenangeln - Montage?*

Hi,
hier ist ein link für Peter Drennans Posen-ABC #h
wird alles erklärt :
http://www.blinker.de/default1.php?http://cm.jahr-tsv.de/blinker/angelpraxis/Posen_Serie.php

Gruss #h


----------



## Illidan (16. August 2007)

*AW: Bebleiung Posenangeln - Montage?*

Also ich habe selbst festgestellt, dass die fertigen Vorfächer mir persönlich immer zu lang sind. Also 70cm bis 1m is mir teilweise viel zu lang, da bringt Kürzen wirklich was, vor allem dann, wenn ich oberflächennah angeln will.

Noch was zum Thema Verheddern: Ist mir letztens beim Angeln wieder passiert. #q Und was mir besonders aufgefallen ist, als ich so'n Fitz hatte, war das gane Vorfach nach dem "Enttüdeln" total wie ausgeleiert, da muss ich echt nochmal sehen, wie ich das Problem beheben kann.
Ich habe eine Laufpose dran gehabt, die relativ lang ist (20 cm), aber nur unten eine Öse hat. Vielleicht liegt es ja da dran, weil diese eben keine zweite Öse am Bauch hat oder so.
Oder es liegt an der Bleianordnung, ich habe keine Ahnung. #c
Durch die regelmäßigen Abstände der Schrote sieht das ganze ja schon so aus, als würde es sich gleich verheddern...

Zum Thema Verbindung: Schlaufe zu Schlaufe nutze ich bei feinem Montagen, sonst habe ich ein Wirbel mit Karabiner im Einsatz (hat ja selbst schon einiges an Gewicht).

Sonst noch jemand eine Idee, die Schrote je nach Gewässer anzuordnen?

Dem Rest danke ich wieder. =)


----------

